# Heater for 120gallon



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

How strong of a heater( Watt size) should I go with for a 120 gallon tank?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Since you are going to be using a canister I would go with a 300 watt inline heater. That way you don't have to worry about the fish breaking it or having extra equipment in your tank.


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there a particular brand to stick with?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

steelcitychaos said:


> How strong of a heater( Watt size) should I go with for a 120 gallon tank?


Depends on room temp. If the tank is in a room that stays in the 70-72 degree range, then I'd go with 200watt, no more. A 150 watt would probably even do fine. More wattage = greater risk of overheating the tank if it sticks on.


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

It will be in our basement where the temp depending on the season is anywhere between 60-75 degrees


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

steelcitychaos said:


> It will be in our basement where the temp depending on the season is anywhere between 60-75 degrees


Using the coldest temp it may be exposed to, 60 degrees, then the 300w would be appropriate. Minimum according to this calculator is 266watts.


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

When I was looking on purchasing a heater at the 300wat spec, on the information it read that heaters are suitable for tanks up to 90 gallons. Since I need one for a 120gallon does that mean I need a 400 watt heater?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

steelcitychaos said:


> When I was looking on purchasing a heater at the 300wat spec, on the information it read that heaters are suitable for tanks up to 90 gallons. Since I need one for a 120gallon does that mean I need a 400 watt heater?


Unfortunately... aquarium product manufacturers are eager to exaggerate in order to get you to spend extra money...

I agree completely with the advice offered by Prov...


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been looking for a 300 watt heater and I came across the brand Visi-Therm Stealth Heater which I have read has great reviews. The problem is the highest watt that I have found on the internet is 250watt, will that still work for my 120? If not then is there another style of heater that will do just as good as the stealth heater in a 300watt?


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just picked up a 250 watt marineland stealth. It's going in my 90 gallon. Will this be ok in there?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use a 250w jagr heater on each of my 120g tanks and I use two on my 210g


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey_wood1981 said:


> I just picked up a 250 watt marineland stealth. It's going in my 90 gallon. Will this be ok in there?


It'll be ok until it sticks on, unless you keep the tank in a cold room that stays around 60 degrees. If you keep it in a room in the 70 degree or so range, then it has the capacity to heat the tank high enough to kill fish if it malfunctions. I would've gone with a 150. But again, you have to consider room temp when sizing heaters. If a heater can heat the water to a few degress over what you'd like it to do, then there's no advantage to adding more power. It doesn't add a safety factor. On the contrary, it only increases the risk.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Tim. The house temp is usually right around 70, in the winter. There's a possibility that I might keep discus in this tank, with the temp being around 85-86. Do you think I should exchange the heater for a 150W, or a 200W?

Thanks


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey_wood1981 said:



> Thanks for the reply Tim. The house temp is usually right around 70, in the winter. There's a possibility that I might keep discus in this tank, with the temp being around 85-86. Do you think I should exchange the heater for a 150W, or a 200W?
> 
> Thanks


In that case, stick with the 250. It'll max out at about 89-90. Gives a little room for error if the room gets a little cool. If keeping typical tropicals, I'd go with less. 200w would max your tank out at about 85 degrees. To me, that's sized better.

HTH


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks again, Tim. I will hold on to the 250 watt in hopes of getting discus someday. I've made a habit of checking the temp. of the tank everytime I'm near the tank.


----------



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

So after reading the responses, I can get by with either a 250-300watt heater for my 120gallon? Also if the room temp stays between 60-75 degrees what size heater would be reccomended for a 55 gallon?


----------

